# Mirada at 7 months



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Some lovely pictures taken by Keechak today 












































\










Obligatory raz pic









Strauss "helping"


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Your shoes are fantastic.

--edit: well, the shoelaces anyway!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

^ LOL. Completely agree, though. Love them.

And Mirada and Strauss are looking good, too. When did she become such a lovely, grown-up young lady? Amazing photos, too - the 1st, 3rd to last, and last pictures are my favorite, and, of course, the raz picture. Did not know you already headed back "home"!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Did not know you already headed back "home"!


Oh, Wisconsin home will never be in quotes for me  VA is more "Home" than WI is.

But that is indeed why I haven't posted very much. I do have access to a computer (duh), but I've been visiting friends and working at kennel club


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Got it  I'm happy that you are home and glad you and Keechak got Rada pictures! When's her first show? 12th, did you say?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The 11th and 12th, yes 

Hopefully we'll get some gaiting pictures, but she was just too lazy today (the dog, not the photographer xD)


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Will Keechak be there to take photos? Or any other friends? I look forward to pictures of Mirada in the ring and showing off her stuff!


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

Amazing dog. How old is she?


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Is Strauss her sire? I noticed they have the same feet and pasterns and thought I would ask lol She stacks very well


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Yvonne - I'm not Xeph, but Strauss is not Mirada's sire. Strauss is mostly German lines, actually, while Mirada is all American show lines.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I figured out that Strauss is German lines and the female is American in looks however, many have crossed the two and I did not know if her female was a mix of the two lines. But thank you for answering. It was such a dominant looking simularity with both her dogs having the exact structure in the feet and lower leg I just asked. Is Strauss 100 percent German lines? His chest does not look so to me? It really does extend them looking the same in chest down in their fronts. I study German shepherd structures in every photo every dog please do not take my questions in a wrong way it is just studying the breed through examples.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm aware that many breeders mix German and American lines (and produce gorgeous results, might I add!). I will ask, though - does Mirada look like she could be a mix of German and American lines? I know next to nothing about show lines, so I'm curious to hear your take on her type. I probably wouldn't be able to tell either way! 

Strauss, I think, is only half German show lines, from his sire. He is 1/4 German working lines and 1/4 American show lines (his dam being half German working and half American show). Xeph - correct me if I'm wrong, and hope you don't mind me answering for you!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Is Strauss her sire?


Even though it was already answered...LORD NO! LOL!! I love Mouse, and if he were better structurally, I'd have bred him. He is still intact, but he will never be bred 

Strauss is almost entirely German lines. He's less than 1/4 American, so I just refer to him as German.

Here's his pedigree (it's not bad for a backyard bred dog):
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/513150.html

And Mogwai's pedigree:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/pedigree/654701.html



> How old is she?


7 months, like the title says xD


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Equinox said:


> Will Keechak be there to take photos? Or any other friends? I look forward to pictures of Mirada in the ring and showing off her stuff!


Yep I'll be going along! And I hope Reagan can make it too, it'll be a fun time.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Where is the show at?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Strauss is almost entirely German lines. He's less than 1/4 American, so I just refer to him as German.


Oh good, I got it right!



Keechak said:


> Yep I'll be going along! And I hope Reagan can make it too, it'll be a fun time.


Woohoo!!! You are an amazing photographer. I look forward to pictures from the show even more now. 

But &$#% wish I wasn't stuck in Oregon.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

She's so beautiful! I know you said before her head isn't the best, but I think she looks very feminine. =)


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

well, I would have said Strauss had am lines in him before she confirmed it. His front is am line. The bitch is am line obviously in looks I only saw Strauss's front and right away wondered but that now I see he is part am line it makes sense they have the same front  I never would have guessed she was related to Dallas with her coloring, but like the German breeding in using Ursus Batu same thing was done so much with Dallas and soon will be same problem where breeders will be looking for Dallas free lines to breed to. I think he was a gorgeous dog and it is sad he is gone so early!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Yvonne said:


> well, I would have said Strauss had am lines in him before she confirmed it. His front is am line. The bitch is am line obviously in looks I only saw Strauss's front and right away wondered but that now I see he is part am line it makes sense they have the same front  I never would have guessed she was related to Dallas with her coloring, but like the German breeding in using Ursus Batu same thing was done so much with Dallas and soon will be same problem where breeders will be looking for Dallas free lines to breed to. I think he was a gorgeous dog and it is sad he is gone so early!


Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mirada is going to saddle out. I was so hoping she'd stay dark, but she'll be a saddled dog  *sigh*

Dallas actually wasn't "my kind" of dog, but I liked his performance titles. People are already looking for Dallas free dogs, and I too will be looking for Dallas free for Mirada.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Has Mirada's coloring actually changed in the past few months? I can't tell if the black has been receding or not. 

What about Dallas did you not like? His actual conformation, or the popularity and overuse of him? He's probably not as nice of a dog (conformation) in person as everyone hails him to be, but if we're speaking individual dogs, I like him aesthetically.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He's the kind of dog I looked at and just went "Meh". I didn't think he was good or bad. He just wasn't a dog that caught my eye.

As for Mirada's coloring, her thighs are starting to turn tan, and her undercoat is really lightening up. Her shoulders are starting to recede a bit as well. I keep hoping she'll surprise me, but like I keep pointing out, her mother was dark until 2-2 1/2 years old. Now she's completely saddled.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I do not get how you got I don't like Dallas out of what I said. I have mentioned here before that he was an awesome dog however I think he was bred to to many females and perhaps not all the correct ones. I do believe his life was too short but I think it was awesome he was a working akc gsd!

oops i see the other posts now it was meant for xeph


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She edited so I'm editing, lol

That said, I DO think he was overused. HOWEVER, people seem to be realizing that we're going the way of Sundance Kid and Lance of Fran-Jo, and are trying not to breed into a corner again.

I think linebreeding is very useful, but I think people linebreed too much on one particular dog and it just...it doesn't do good things for the breed


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Yvonne - I was talking to Xeph  Should have been clear on that. 

Xeph - Either way, she's a stunning lady. Get plenty of pictures of Mirada's wins 

Editing to add - who edited? *missed something*


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Yvonne said:


> *I do not get how you got I don't like Dallas out of what I said*. I have mentioned here before that he was an awesome dog however I think he was bred to to many females and perhaps not all the correct ones. I do believe his life was too short but I think it was awesome he was a working akc gsd!
> 
> oops i see the other posts now it was meant for xeph


I think Eqinox was refering to Xeph,
as usual I am late into the convo lol


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Editing to add - who edited? *missed something*


Both Yvonne and I edited. She was responding to you and I thought she was responding to me, but while I was responding to her she edited because she saw you were responding to me, so I edited because my responding to her was not necessary since she wasn't talking to me in the first place.

Clear as mud.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Huh, I guess my laptop is slow because even after I posted (and after you edited) it did not show that Yvonne edited (thus the confusion). 

Now it makes sense and all is right in my world once again xD


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Just wanted to come in and say she looks great Xeph, I think Mirada is beautiful. XD


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a question:

Were Strauss' ears a lot smaller than 'Rada's when he was a puppy?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You tell me:


















Sweet lord was he an uggo at this age! LOL!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Uggo?! I love Puppy Strauss!!

Wow, his saddle was much darker at that age.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Oh yeah. I never thought he'd fade so badly, lol.

Here he is as a super youngster...just around 2 (maybe younger)


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow!! That's quite the change in only a year. Still as handsome a man as ever, though.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I personally love light GSDs and I love Strauss' coloring! I hope Rada keeps her big ears! It's just so adorable!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Blegh, she needs to be proportionate. I'm just not a pet person anymore, so while it's slightly forgivable because her ear set is so nice, I'm going to be upset if her ears stay huge (mostly because I'm sick of hearing about it).

I love Strauss because he's Strauss, but his color isn't correct.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Blegh, she needs to be proportionate. I'm just not a pet person anymore, so while it's slightly forgivable because her ear set is so nice, I'm going to be upset if her ears stay huge (mostly because I'm sick of hearing about it).
> 
> I love Strauss because he's Strauss, but his color isn't correct.


LOL I was going to add that hopefully it's not a going to be so big that it's a fault. I think she'll grow into them though since Strauss had pretty big ears at that age too. 

Forgive me because I'm not a GSD person but GSDs aren't allowed to have very light saddles?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Forgive me because I'm not a GSD person but GSDs aren't allowed to have very light saddles?


Not really. It's a minor fault. Unfortunately, people are #1 ignoring this and we're ending up with crappy color/pigment, or #2 are ignoring this and just using Lady Clairol to cover it up >.<


----------



## barryljc (Sep 3, 2010)

nice dog,i love it


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thank you! Looking forward to her first show next weekend!

I also entered her in another specialty in Georgia 9-25 & 9-26!


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Best of luck !!!

Can't wait for Ulfs first show. I was tempted for OCT Sieger show in VA  but jeez that's alot for a puppy class, just for a vp, he's only three months old now. Perhaps I will go though still just together with friends and watch.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hee! I think I'm going to be able to go to the Sieger!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Do you have a preference of all-breed or specialty shows?


----------

